# thoughts? 1552 tarmac content.



## Big Euro (Aug 31, 2002)

so i have these recently aquired a set of 18x8.5 1552 tarmacs with 215/40/18 tires. so i bolted one up to the tt. obviously i would need to make some suspension adjustments, currently running kw v3's and bbs ch reps.

so here are the pics.


----------



## NIGHTWOLF (Jan 30, 2005)

Style wise I enjoy the look of the CH reps; just add some spacers to flush fitment to the wheel well. I don't know the weight of either wheel, but if performace is your goal then perhaps go with the lighter wheel.

Hope that helps :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tarmac>reps


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Agreed Taramac is prob a better wheel. but the reps looks better...


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

1552 wouldnt sell a product to people unless they were 100% confident in it's quality.

can you say that about all the factories in china producing knock offs from potmetal?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

SchmidTT said:


> 1552 wouldnt sell a product to people unless they were 100% confident in it's quality.
> 
> can you say that about all the factories in china producing knock offs from potmetal?


Thanks for saying that! :beer:

OP, please put them all on and take more pics 

FWIW, we'll have a set on our Mk1 TT 2.5T soon. 










And by Feb, we'll have 18x8.5 & 18x9.5, as well as 17x8 & 17x9 too...


----------

